# Alt/Goth clothing sites recommendations?



## ClovenCrown (Nov 1, 2022)

Anyone know any USA/Canada storefronts that aren't like Dollskill that have alt/goth clothing, whether they brand themselves with it or not? That're *under 40$* for a skirt, *under 60$* for pants? I've been looking on expanding my wardrobe but I'm having issues finding stuff. Preferrably ones that have larger sizes when it comes to pants/skirts/etc, I'm stocked up on shirts and know where to get more, it's just the bottoms that evade me


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Nov 1, 2022)

I like Torrid, that store has bigger sizes.


----------



## ClovenCrown (Nov 1, 2022)

a sleepy kitty said:


> I like Torrid, that store has bigger sizes.


They do, tho I can't find anything in alt/goth fashion there outside of a plaid skirt that's over 60$ 
Worst case scenario I'll buy fabric & make my own, since it's looking like it might end up cheaper to do that


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Nov 1, 2022)

ClovenCrown said:


> They do, tho I can't find anything in alt/goth fashion there outside of a plaid skirt that's over 60$
> Worst case scenario I'll buy fabric & make my own, since it's looking like it might end up cheaper to do that


Oh wow. I remember their prices were cheaper years ago. I hate this inflation thing.


----------



## ClovenCrown (Nov 1, 2022)

a sleepy kitty said:


> Oh wow. I remember their prices were cheaper years ago. I hate this inflation thing.


Yea, most places have tacked on around 30$ to their clothing recently 
I really regret saving my money and not splurging on clothing last year


----------

